# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Debati ILIR DEDA , IVICA DACIC ne rts.flv !!!!

## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XSEzD_lULI


Kame ndegjuar tre herash kete debat ndermjet Ilir Dedes dhe Ivica Dacict. Edhe pse ne shiqim te pare mendohet qe Iliri ishte me superior se sa Ivica Diacic, mirepo shiquar realisht dhe drejte, personalisht mendoj qe Ivica Dacici me fakte te caktuara e bllokonte Ilir Deden.

Pike se pari, Ilir Deda me shkuarjen e tij ne Beograd tek hasmi ka ulur veten poshte, ka ulur shqiptaret poshte, kur boterisht dihet se hasmi - ( Serbia ), ende nuk ka kerkuar falje publike per te gjitha ato demet qe ka bere ne Kosove ndaj Popullit Shqiptar. Ende Serbia nuk ka ktheyr trupat e te zhdukurve ku jane mbi 1800 persona. Ende Serbia nuk e njef Pavarsie e Kosoves, pra Serbia nuk e nje ekzistimin e Kosoves si Shtet dhe Shqiptaret atje, pervec saj Shteti Serb mban rreth 30 % te territorit te Kosoves nen okupim te saj permes strukturave Paralele dhe me ane te ketyre bisedimeve mundohet qe ta ndajne Kosoven. Ende Shteti Serb asnje cent nuk ka paguar per demet Materiale e njerezore qe ka shkatuar ne Kosove. Pra Shkuarja e Ilir Dedes ne Beograd ne kete kohe dhe ne kete moment nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse bje sherbim ne te mire te Shtetit Serb, sepse me keto shkuarje e zyrtareve te Qeverise se Kosoves se Beograd dhe zyrtareve te Qeverise se Serbise ne Kosove iu ben me dije shteteve te cilat ende nuk kane njohur Pavarsine e Kosoves, te mos ta bejne kete edhe per nje kohe te pacaktuar.

E Tani ti Kthehem ketij debati.

1. Se pari edhe pse Ilir Deda ne Beograd kinse shkoi si keshilltar i Presidentes se Kosoves - Atifete Jahjages, udheheqja e emisionit e prezentaoi si nje udheheqes i nje partie politike ne Kosove e cila quhet FER, ndersa Iliri me pastaj tha qe eshte keshilltar i presidences se Kosoves, e udheheqja e emisionit tha pra mire mund te quhesh se si te duash ti. Me kete do theme, qe Serbia as nuk te njef fare, e Iliri shkon e bisedon me ta.

2. Ivicia Dacici i tha Ilirit qe mos te shef endera se Kosova nuk mund te jete Shtet Multi Etnik. Dhe Lirisht mund te them se Dacici me plote te drejte e ka thene kete, sepse dihet se ne Kosove jane mbi 92 % Shqiptar e 7 % jane minoritare tjere, pra ketu Dacici e materoi Ilirin.

3. Ivica Dacici, gjiashtu ia beri me dije Ilirit, se ne Kosove jane Shqiptaret, serbet dhe te tjeret duke i thene qe Ilir ti je Shqiptar e jo Kosovar sic pretendojne shumica e nderkombetareve e po ashtu edhe nje numer i konsiderueshem i Shqiptareve te Kosoves. Gjithashtu edhe ne kete ceshtje Ivica Dacici kishte shume te drejte, sepse kosovar apo kombi Kosovar eshte nje krijese e cila vije nga ca qarqe ndekombetare, ku permes kesaj mundohet ta ndajne popullin Shqiptar te Kosoves me ate te Shqiperise.

4. Gjithashtu Ivica Dacici tha qe per Kosoven dhe rreth saj nuk pyeten as Shqiptaret e as Serbet. Edhe ketu Dacici ka shume te drejte, sepse per Kosoven pyeten nderkombetaret BE-ja dhe SHBA-te.

5. Edhe nje gje qe me la pershtyepje Dacici, ishte kur tha qe SHBA-te ishin aleate te Serbise gjate luftrave boterore, por erdhi puna qe SHBA-te luftuan me ta ( Serbet ). E duke shiqaur Realitetin - SHBA-te ishin ata te cilet ndihmuan Afganistanin dhe Irakun kur keto dy shtete ishin ne lufte me Rusine respektivisht Iranin, dhe me pastaj besoj qe te gjithe e dijme se SHBA-te bene lufte kunder Afganistanit e Irakut. Me kete du te them qe SHBA-te e shiqojne vetem interesin e tyre dhe ne si Komb duhet Respektuar SHBA-te, por asesi tju tu behemi Servil te tyre sikurse sic jane elita politike si ne Prishtine ashtu edhe ne Tirane.

Dhe ne Fund mund te them se.

Ivica Dacici ne kete debat - debatoi si i pavarur, ndersa Ilir Deda si Servil. Sepse politika e Beogradid eshte e pavaruar, ndersa ajo e Prishtines per fat te keq eshte politike servile ndaj te huajve.

----------


## Sofi _

Po kjo s'eshte shqip. S'e kam idene se cfare po thone...

----------


## bejmellaf

Pershendetje!

Mos e ngacmo njeriun qe vizitoi vendelindjen e vete! :buzeqeshje: 
Ky i ''yni"ndoshta eshte i lindur per kompromise,dhe mu ata qe rreshqasin mundohen qe te gjejne shkalle te tjera qe te ngjiten prape!.
Debatet jane te shendetshme por kur temat jane te arsyeshme,ndersa ne
rastin tone se pari duhet te qartesohen te pagjeturit-demet e luftes-te mbetet
Serbia fajtore ashtu siq eshte,pastaj te preken temat sikur kjo e Ilirit me Serbin.
Une mendoi se sa me teper rrahet teli i ndarjes se Kosoves qofte edhe neper debate
te parendesishme,aq me forte zgjohet interesimi i Bashkesise Nderkombetare per nje
gje te tille!.

Me te mira

----------


## K.i EPERM

Shkau e tregoj mendimin personal dhe te Qeveris Mitomane ,e tregoj shumë mirë urrejtjen ndaj Shqiptarve ,ai (shkau)edhe njëhërë verteton se është pasardhës i milloshit dhe po i erdhi rasti do të ja kaloj atij.

P.S.--ARIANI TB--do të ishte mirë edhe pak perkthim se nuk e kuptojnë të gjithë këtë debat!!!!!!

----------


## TetovaMas

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XSEzD_lULI



Sa cudi e madhe !! Ilir Deda nuk ka pregaditje profesionale per debate me politikanet serbe . Ilir Deda nuk e dinte edhe historine shqipetare dhe identitetin e tije .

Kame frige se edhe politikanet e tjere ne Kosove jane te rrangut te Ilid Dedes .

----------


## daja shneq

e qeky kishe formoi parti e dojke me udheheq Kosoven,kan nis pjella dhe minoritetet sllavoturko me na udheheq qeshtjen kombetare

----------


## qeveriablu

> Po kjo s'eshte shqip. S'e kam idene se cfare po thone...


Per ty  :ngerdheshje:  dhe forumistet nga Shqiperia mendon Qeveriablu

 Tema-A munde te ndahet Kosova

Dacic-...me thuaj a je ti shqipetar,je shqipetar ti....ne kohen e Miloshevicit se paku u tentua qe Kosova te mbrohet me lufte.Problemi i kosoves nuk eshte vetem problem serbo-shqipetar por ne mase te madhe problem amerikan per kete per ne ne rend te pare eshte ta ndrrojm politiken amerikane ne ballkan,ky eshte prioritet i yni.

Deda-per ne problemi dhe pyetjet qe behen per statusin e kosoves jane te mbyllura.ne me kete nuk humbim kohe.ne mund te bisedojm vetem per ceshtje teknike me qellim normalizimin e marrdhenieve shqiptaro-serbe.Qendrimi yne eshte i deklaaruar qe ndarja e kosoves nuk eshte variant qe vjen ne konsiderim.kjo ide e ndarjes eshte e tejkaluar.

Dacic-zoti deda,kjo qe them ne ti e cileson e tejkaluar e nuk eshte e tejkaluar ajo qe ju kerkoni ju Kosova republike,e din ti kur jane formuar shtetet nacionale ,ne shek.19.Cka je ti,je shqiptar ?dua te them qe shqipetaret kane shtetin e tyre ame Shqiperine.ne kemi bere gabim qe per kete problem bisedojm me prishtinen duhet te bisedohet me tiranen.Ju jeni pakice kombetare qe shtetin ame e keni shqiperine.

Deda-kjo eshte retorike e tejkaluar...kosova ka hyre ne nje faze te re...pakica shqiptare jeton ne luginen e presheves.kosova eshte shtete qytetar...

dacic-cka flisni ju kosova shtetet qytetare ,e din ti qe 500.000 serbe jane perzane nga kosova,keni te drejte pse ju te ndani kosoven kur e keni te teren qe ja dhuroi shba.kjo qe thoni ju eshte utopi sepse njerezit ne kosove jane rriturr me urrejtje ndaj njerit tjetrit dhe nuk mund te bashkejetojne.para 10 viteve jane debuar 220.000 serbe nga kosova.pse nuk flisnit per kosoven multietnike kur ishte ne jugosllavi edhe atehere kosova ishte multietnike por atehere kerkonit shtet shqipetare ne kosove.cka mendoni qe pas 10 -20 viteve nuk do kete dy shtete shqipetare ne evrope por do jet vetem nje ,kosova do ju bashkohet shqiperise.

deda-keto jane bisedime teknike por ajo qe shoh ketu nga bashkebiseduesi egziston dallime me karakterin e bisedimeve,nuk dua ti kthehemi temave te vjetra.ne duhet te shikojm perpara.

dacic-une nuk flas per ndarjen e kosoves por per ndarje shqiptarpo-serbe
deda-e njejte eshte ,koncept i tejkaluar qe u mbosht ne lufterat e ish jugosllavise.dacic-si e tejkaluar,pse nuk ish e tejkaluar ne bosnje

deda-me fal,z.dacic por ju ishit zedhenes i asaj politike dhe e dini se ajo politike u permbyse.ne presim prej vitit 2000 nje serbi te re,me politike te re.ajo thote ka politike te re kur eshte ne pyetje bosnja,kroacia por jo edhe kur flitet per kosoven...retorika qe vjen nga beogradi eshte konfliktuale,nxitese,....trazirat ne prishtine kur erdh perfaqesuesi serb ishin normale...

gazetarja- si normale per nje shtet qytetare

Deda-normale,sepse perfaqesuesi i serbise erdhi ne prishtine me qendrime te kunderta qe i kish kur qe ne nju jork.ne nuk shohim qendrim unik te qeverise se serbise,mbas cilit qendrim qendron qeveria serbe...

dacic-qeveria serbe eshte unike sikur qe jane edhe keta shqipetaret unik qe kosova eshte shtet i pavaruar.vetem keto jane dy mundesi zgjedhje te konflikti,qendrimi yne dhe ai i shqipetareve.ja shikoni si qendron problemi une them qe dua te bisedoj per problemin e kosoves,te ndarjes si zgjidhje e propozuar nga ne z.deda thote qe as nuk vjen ne shprehje kjo.shqipetaret mbajne nje qendrim te ngurte sepse komuniteti nderkombetare ka pranuar pavaresine e kosoves.Ne ,kur i thojm nderkombetareve per zgjidhje te problemit te kosoves ata thone qe nuk do pranojne shqipetaret.Por kete zgjidhje as serbet se kane pranuar,ju njeanshmerisht dhe me force keni shpallur pavaresine e kosoves.me se lehti eshte te mbetesh ne pozicionet e meparshme dhe te mos levizesh fare por ju duhet te keni guxim qe te krijoni politike te re.Ju mbani pozicioni te ngurta dhe ofroni kompromise si eshte e mundur kjo?ju mendoni qe kompromise eshte pavaresia e kosoves.ne mendojme nga ana jone qe kompromise eshte autonomia ne kuader te serbise. kjo gjendje nuk zgjidh asgje vetem motivon femijet shqiptare dhe serb ne te arrdhmen ti marrin prap armet.

deda-kesi pikpamje ne nuk kemi

dacic-si nuk kercenoni kur cdo dite ka incidente ne veri te kosoves.serbet e kosoves kurr nuk do te pranojne te jetojne ne nje kosove te pavaruar nen kontrollin e shqipetareve

deda-ju tani paraqitni nje tabllo jo te vertet te kosoves 2/3 e serbeve te kosoves jetojne ne mbrendesi te kosoves e jo ne veri te saje.  dhe ata kan marr pjese ne formimin e organeve komunale.ne nuk i kercenomi veriut ne kerkojm ne fillimk veriun ta marr nen kontrroll eulex...kosova nuk ka shpallur njeanshem pavaresin e saj por ne kordinim me komunitetin nderkombetare..

dacic-po,por jo me shtetin qe keni problem e ajo eshte serbia.kjo shpallje pavaresie eshte rast unik dhe i vetem ne bote....kryengritja e pare ne kosove ka qene 1945 ne drenice atehere nuk ishte miloshevici,66-68 prap keni kerkuar kosoven republike,1981 prap kerkesa per republike,a ka qene atehere miloshevici.jo.Ai ka qene programi i juaj nacional dhe eshte ne rregull ta kenipor mos harroni qe edhe serbet kane programin e vete nacional.ju mendoni qe edhe 20 vite te ardhshme te keni keto probleme plus thua qe do ti zgjidhni me bisedime teknike.si mendoni ju te fitoni pranimin nderkombetare pa pelqimin e serbise

deda-nuk ka me kompromis prishtine -beograd,kemi kaluar ate pjese.ndarjen e kosoves e kontestojne edhe serbet e kosoves qe nuk jetojn ne veri te kosoves...shumica e serbeve te kosoves eshte kunder ndarjes,kisha ortodokse serbe eshte kunder ndarjes...kjo ndarja shkakton edhe problem te tjera ne rajon si ndarja e serbise

dacic- me falni zoteri ju vec e keni ndare serbine...shof qe ju jenu nje djale i arsimuar dhe i kulturuar por ndodh qe te ju kur vjen perfaqesuesi i serbise ju organizoni protesta te dhunshme.retorika jone nuk eshte luftenxitese,ne therrasim ne arsye qe te zgjidhet problemi.ne qoftesi nuk mund te ndegjoni retoriken time atehere cka do beni me ata qe mua me thone qe jam tradhetare i popullit serbe,ne qoftese ata viejne ne pushtet cka do beni atehere...shiqoni tregimet e juaja per shoqeri multietnike jane joserioze ,une jam politikan seroz.kosova keshtu sic eshte do ti perze te gjithe serbet.Mbas 10-20 viteve eshte logjike qe ju do te bashkoheni me shqiperine dhe nuk ju them mos e beni,kjo eshte logjike..
Ne qoftese nuk do te ndahet kosova shqipetaret dhe serbet do te urrehen me se shumti ne bote...serbia ka cliruar shqipetaret nga roberia osmane ...serbia ne kosove ka investuar 20 miliard dollar...pse ne te urrejme popullin shqipetare...komuniteti nderkombetare na ka sjell ne kete situate te aktit te kryer qe thone ose pranoni kosoven ose luftoni me ter boten.Zgjidhje e vetme eshte qe kete problem ta zgjidh Beogradi dhe Tirana e ajo eshte ndarja e kosoves

gazetarja-si Beogradi dhe Tirana

Dacic-si cka ,si tirana -beogradi ,mendoni ju qe mbas nje kohe kosova dhe shqiperia nuk do te bashkohen.historia tregon qe ashtu ndodh.komuniteti nderkombetare thote ok problemin e serbise e fusim nen dysheme dhe pretendojne qe kufijte tjere ne rajon nuk do te preken,kufijt e serbise te prishen e kufijte e shteteve tjera ne rajon mos te prishen ,kjo eshte naive.une nuk jam per lufte por serbet dhe shqipetraet ne kosove nuk mund te jetojne bashke...mendoni ju qe kur te sulmoni serbet e veriut ne ne beograd munde te rrime duarkryq...

deda-ne nuk duam jostabilitet ne veri...ata jane ne trysni nga beogradi dhe grupe kriminale

dacic-kur ju ndegjoj ju me duket qe ka mbetur vetem kisha serbe te na lus te leme kosoven...e dini ju qe serbet e kosoves jane me radikal se beogradi zyrtar,ju shikoni vetem tv prishtinen...ne ish jugosllavi nuk kish ndarje reale te kufijeve ,shume popuj mbeten ne shtete tjera...qendrimi jone eshte te organizohet nje konference nderkombetare per ndarjen e kosoves...ku kan qene shqipetaret qe 500 vite ose ne betejen e kosoves qe ishte serbo-turke...per mua kosova si shtet nuk egziston ,egziston shqiperia,Shqiperia eshte shteti juaj ame nuk e di pse ju largoheni prej saj....
deda-mua me intereson kur do te takohemi per problemin e personave te humbur ne luften e kosoves qe jane 1800 ....

dacic-une me ju shqipetaret nuk dua pajtim ,dua ndarje...pas asj qe ndodhi nuk munde te kete pajtim...une mendoj qe ky problem do zgjidhje radikale dhe te shpejte.kush eshte fajtore per konfliktin ne kosove ,ju e dini qe rankoviqi ne kosove mblodhi 26.000 arme...shqipetaret gjithmon jane pergatitur per shtetin e vete e mos te flasim tani perralla...

deda- nuk eshte peralle problemi i personave te humbur

dacic-une nuk flas per personat e humbur por per statusin e kosoves.Ne nuk duhet qe ne kete problem ti kycim kom.nderkombetare vet ne shqiptaret/serbet ta zgjidhim kete problem.Ju e dini qe shba dy here ka qene aleat i serbise ne luftera...tani shba ka luftuar kunder serbise edhe juve mund ti u ndodh kjo...por ne nuk do presim vite te nderrojne marrdheniet nderkombetare apo politika amerikane ne ballkan qe ushterija jone te kthehet ne kosove qe femit tane te vdesin ne luftera...ju nuk mund te zgjidhni me force problemin e serbeve ,sebet nuk e pranojne kosoven...

deda-ne nuk perdorim forcen dhe nuk do te ndodh...dhe ne nuk do presim vite te ndodh dicka ne duhet hapur faqe te re ne marrdheniet serbi-kosove

gazetarja-ju si politikan a do te mundeni te zgjidheni problemin apo do ja leni gjeneratave te reja

deda-mendoje qe integrimi ne europe do te ndodh mbrenda 10 viteve do zgjidh kete problem

dacic-gjersa ne te arrijme ne ate nivel pyetje eshte si do jete unioni evropian,a do te kete kete forme...gjithsesi serbia nuk eshte kunder bisedave por problemi eshte qe kemi nje pale qe thote se problemi eshte zgjedhur...une nuk jam optimist per dialogun pa pasur marreveshje prishtina me beogradin kosova nuk do munde ti realizoje shume qellime sepse gjithmon serbia,rusija,kina do te pengojne ne cdo hap dhe ne te gjitha menyrat...prishtina mendon qe ka aleat te fuqishem dhe nuk do leshoje pe...

deda-ky qendrim eshte ne kundershtim me vlerat e shekullit 21.ju ne vitet 90-ta keni pasur rugoven qe gjithmon ju ka afruar dialog ju nuk pranonit...kishim rambujen ju that jo...2007 erdh ahtisari prap that jo...si rezultat i te gjitha ketyre jo-ve te juaja Kosova shpalli pavaresine....

----------


## qeveriablu

> Sa cudi e madhe !! Ilir Deda nuk ka pregaditje profesionale per debate me politikanet serbe . Ilir Deda nuk e dinte edhe historine shqipetare dhe identitetin e tije .
> 
> Kame frige se edhe politikanet e tjere ne Kosove jane te rrangut te Ilid Dedes .


Eshte e pakuptushme qe nje person i ri si tha gazetarja i arsimuar ne SHBA te kete kete nivel dhe retorike te varfer ne perballje me kundershtarin.Sipas meje ne kete duel fitoi bindshem Ivica Dacic per shume fakte.

Ai fliste lirshem dhe i sinqerte duke mbrojtur interesat Serbe ndersa perfaqsuesi Kosovar inferior dhe i shtire duke u munduar te gjeje fjale qe do i pershtateshin bashkesise nderkombetare dhe Shba-se.fjalori shume me i pasur i Serbit dacic dhe elokuenca ,ndersa problem per Ilir deden nuk munde te ishte serbishtja sepse edhe gazetarja e tha qe ai ka lindur dhe rritur ne Beograd.Sa ironike dacic i lindur ne Kosove dhe Ilir Deda ne Beograd.

E pa falshme ishte qe I.Deda nuk ju pergjigj provokimit te Dacic:"Cka je ti,je Shqiptar,thuaje cka je..."  "Per mua nuk egziston Kosova" "Shqipetaret i ka cliruar Serbia nga roberia Osmane" "Keta shqipetaret..." etj.

Me nje fjale nga i "Yni" dobet,dobet..... e paramendo emrin e madh Ilir  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## derjansi

vetem ni person u ban ball shkieve en cdo debat 

ai asht i madhi ALBIN KURTI tjeret jan si sorra

----------


## B.C.B

o ky ilir deda veq 2 minuta ma von  me pas lind,kishte dal vajze,ky eshte i perzim me far te flliqt gjynah i zotit me ni fjale..ky emrin e ka ilir mbiemrin e ka deda(serbisht-gjyshi),ky eshte kombinim i shqiptarit edhe shkaut,i djalin dhe vajzes,ky shkurt e shqip eshte me nxan dikun me rreh rryp.

----------


## Sofi _

*Qeveriablu* - shume faleminderit per perkthimin! 

Ne fakt Dade nuk ka mundesi te shprehet shume pasi duket qe ia kane fut kembet ne nje kepuce ne lidhje me linjen politike qe duhet mbajtur per normalizimin e marredhenieve me Serbine...Nuk mund t'i vesh shume faj pasi ai nuk mund te shprehet ne menyre te pavarur nga qeveria e tij apo nga linja qe mbajne nderkombetaret ne kete drejtim....Me duket se eshte ne nje pozicion te veshtire ku nuk mund te shprehet pa dorashka...

Dacic, nga ana tjeter, gjithashtu mban linjen e vet politike qe eshte vazhdimesi e qendrimit/strategjise se qeverise se tij, por flet shume me hapur...ndoshta sepse s'ka rruge tjeter dhe ne njefare menyre dhe ketyre ua kan fut kembet ne nje kepuce nderkombetaret....

Me nje fjale, hiqe mos e kput....

----------


## beni33

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XSEzD_lULI


ky  ilir  deda   qenka    i  lindur  ne  beograd   sa   kuptova  a   esht  e  vertet  se  ky  njerin   prind  e  ka   serb  ahstu   kam degjuar   sa  esht  e  vertet   kjo

----------


## beni33

> vetem ni person u ban ball shkieve en cdo debat 
> 
> ai asht i madhi ALBIN KURTI tjeret jan si sorra


eh  more   drenjasi      disa  albinin e   quajn   proserb   por  albini  esht   nje   shqiptar   e  vertet  aj  ket  ivica dacicin   as   qe  e  kish  pranu ne    debat     pra  qeveria   dergon   emisar  njerz   qe   kur   ivica dacic  e  pyet  aje  shqiptar    ky far  ilir  deda   heziton ti  pergjigjet  ja  pra   ky  kemi arrit  me ksi njerz

----------


## Sofi _

At'here, nuk e njoh Z. Spahiu, por po e sjell si opinion. Ne fakt permend dhe komentin e Znj. Presidente, qe (une s'e dija) por qe paska qene komplet 'out'..

Ne lidhje me Ilirin, paska pranu dhe qe Serbia paska cliruar Kosoven nga Perandoria Osmane?? Nuk e dija, lexova vec permbledhjen e shkurter te perkthyer. 

Si pike anesore - edhe ajo cka ka thene z. Haxhinasto per kufijte ka qene e kategorise "futja kot se ndoshta del plot!"...Ok, pra lesh arapi, si me thene...
----------------------------------

*Atifete dhe Ilir: Mos na bëni horë - Nexhmedin Spahiu*

Presidentja Jahjaga na turpëroi në Warshavë, ndersa Ilir Deda në Beograd në duelin televiziv me Ministrin e Brendshëm të Serbisë Ivica Daçiq.

Dy veta turpëruan Kosovën javën që shkoi. Është presidentja e Kosovës Atifete Jahjaga dhe Këshilltari i parë i saj Ilir Deda. Presidentja në samitin e presidentëve të Evropës Qendrore në Warshavë kurse këshilltari i Parë i saj në Radio Televizionin e Serbisë në Beograd.

Presidentes Jahjaga iu dha shansi historik që vizitën e parë jashtë vendit si presidente ta ketë në një takim me presidentë të Evropës Qendrore dhe me presidentin më të fuqishëm të globit, Barack Obama. Ky ishte një rast ideal që Kosova të jepte një mesazh komunitetit ndërkombëtar. Mesazh jo më i gjatë se dy fjali që do të përcillej në mediat botërore. Aq më parë që për shkak të pjesëmarrjes së saj e bojkotuan samitin presidenti serb dhe ai rumun. Ky rast u paraqitet presidentëve të shteteve të vogla.shumë shumë rrallë. 



 -Më pranuan si të barabartë”.!!! Vallë çfarë ka menduar Atifetja? Se e kanë ftuar atje t’i lajë pjatat e presidentëve?!

Por presidentja as që kishte idenë se çfarë mesazhi t’i jepte botës. Ajo kishte hallin se çfarë mesazhi t’i jepte opinionit kosovar. Dhe ky mesazh ishte mëse idiotik: “Më pranuan si të barabartë”.!!! Vallë çfarë ka menduar Atifetja? Se e kanë ftuar atje t’i lajë pjatat e presidentëve?! Po me vetë faktin se je ftuar në takim homologësh do të jeshë e barabartë, përndryshe nuk të ftojnë fare. Nuk ftohen presidentet për të larë pjatat e presidentëve tjerë. Ka njerëz profesionistë për këtë punë. 

Presidentja e Kosovës, nuk e kishte idenë e asaj çfarë po ndodhte në samit, kjo gjë shihej që nga qëndrimi i saj në samit e deri te bartja e çantës e bërë gati si për kanagjeq. 

Por presidentja mund të shfajësohet se ishte hera e parë dhe se asaj i mungon minimumi i përvojës politike. Gjithsesi kjo nuk i jep drejtë që t’mos konsultohet me njerëz që kanë një lloj përvoje në këtë punë.



-Debakli i Ilir Dedës në Beograd

Turpi më i madh për Kosovën është debakli që pësoi Ilir Deda në duelin televiziv me Ministrin e Brendshëm të Serbisë, Ivica Daçiq. Një pjesë të këtij faji e mban edhe autori i këtyre rreshtave. Kohë më parë më thirri një nga organizatorët e televizionit publik të Serbisë (RTS) që ta propozoja dikë për duel televiziv me ndonjërin prej zyrtarëve serbë. Meqë unë kam qenë 3 herë në këtë emision mu lutën që tu propozojë dikë tjetër. Propozova Adem Demaçin, por Demaçi u kishte kërkuar 5 mijë euro për pjesëmarrje në emision dhe atyre u ishte dukur ofendim. U propozova Azem Vllasin, por ai ndodhej në Amerikë. U propozova Lutfi Hazirin, por Lutfiu edhe pse kishte pranuar u ishte shmangur me arsyetime të agjendës së ngjeshur . U propozova Ardian Gjinin, por ai kishte pranuar vetëm deklaratë përmes telefoni. Më shkrepi në mendje Ilir Deda dhe ua propozova. Ua dhash numrin e tij të telefonit me shpresën se Iliri është djalë inelegjent dhe këdo që ta ketë përballë do të mund ta sfidojë. Kur mora vesh se do ta ketë Daçiqin u lehtësova akoma më shumë. Prita që Iliri do të dalë fitues. Por e pashë se paskësha gabuar rëndë. Që nga fillimi i duelit e deri në përfundim Daçiqi doli ngadhënjyes. Në asnjë çështje që u diskutua Iliri nuk arriti të poentojë. Asnjë pyetjeje të Daçiqit nuk i dha përgjigje dhe asnjë pyetje të moderatores nuk iu përgjigj. Derisa Daçiqi e bombardonte me pyetje Ilirin, ai nuk arriti t’ia shtronte qoftë edhe një pyetje të vetme Daçiqit. 



-Përgjigjet “shmeki” mund të ta mbulojnë mosdijen në ndonjë rast por jo gjatë gjithë emisionit

Ilirit i mungonte dija elementare për historinë qoftë shqiptare qoftë serbe. Gjithë mosdijen e vet përpiqej ta mbulonte me përgjigje “shmeki”. Por përgjigjet “shmeki” mund të ta mbulojnë mosdijen në ndonjë rast por jo gjatë gjithë emisionit. Nuk është e thënë që të jesh historian që të kesh dije elementare nga historia. As Daçiqi nuk është historian, por ai tregoi se di diçka nga historia. Nuk ishte aspak “shmeki” kur Daçiq thoshte se “Serbia e ka çliruar Shqipërinë nga Turqia” dhe Iliri u përgjigj  “por kjo ka ndodhë para 100 viteve. Me mosdijen e vet Iliri ia vërtetonte Daçiqit gënjeshtrat, por më e tmerrshmja ishte se ai nuk kishte përgjigje as për të tashmen e as për të ardhmen e Kosovës. Nuk kishte as përgjigje as për faktin se si do të kompletohet Kosova si shtet. Përgjigja e tij në interpretimin më të drejtë mund të përmblidhet me dy fjalë: do t’i bëjmë budalla evropianët që Veriun t’ia nxjerrin nga dora Beogradit e t’ia japin Prishtinës. Por kjo gjë nuk është aspak serioze për një këshilltar Presidenti dhe një anëtar ekipi negocues.

Prandaj u bëj thirrje politikanëve kosovarë dhe njerëzve tjerë publikë: mos u paraqitni ne publik nëse nuk keni idenë se çfarë mesazhi do të transmetoni, mos pranoni pozita politike nëse nuk jeni të zotë për atë punë.

----------


## B.C.B

> ky  ilir  deda   qenka    i  lindur  ne  beograd   sa   kuptova  a   esht  e  vertet  se  ky  njerin   prind  e  ka   serb  ahstu   kam degjuar   sa  esht  e  vertet   kjo



po e vertete eshte,nanen e ka shkine te serbise,ilir deda e ka vlla prej babes kete kengetarin shpat deda.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> Eshte e pakuptushme qe nje person i ri si tha gazetarja i arsimuar ne SHBA te kete kete nivel dhe retorike te varfer ne perballje me kundershtarin.Sipas meje ne kete duel fitoi bindshem Ivica Dacic per shume fakte.
> 
> Ai fliste lirshem dhe i sinqerte duke mbrojtur interesat Serbe ndersa perfaqsuesi Kosovar inferior dhe i shtire duke u munduar te gjeje fjale qe do i pershtateshin bashkesise nderkombetare dhe Shba-se.fjalori shume me i pasur i Serbit dacic dhe elokuenca ,ndersa problem per Ilir deden nuk munde te ishte serbishtja sepse edhe gazetarja e tha qe ai ka lindur dhe rritur ne Beograd.Sa ironike dacic i lindur ne Kosove dhe Ilir Deda ne Beograd.
> 
> E pa falshme ishte qe I.Deda nuk ju pergjigj provokimit te Dacic:"Cka je ti,je Shqiptar,thuaje cka je..."  "Per mua nuk egziston Kosova" "Shqipetaret i ka cliruar Serbia nga roberia Osmane" "Keta shqipetaret..." etj.
> 
> Me nje fjale nga i "Yni" dobet,dobet..... e paramendo emrin e madh Ilir


Plotesiht pajtohem me kete vlersim te Qeveriablu, sepse edhe une kame te njejten bindje ne lidhje me kete se bindshem ne kete debat ishte Ivica Dacic , e jo Ilir Deda.

Sepse Ilir Deda Debatoi si servil ndersa Ivica Dacic si i Pavaruar nga te tjerit.

----------


## Llapi

> Plotesiht pajtohem me kete vlersim te Qeveriablu, sepse edhe une kame te njejten bindje ne lidhje me kete se bindshem ne kete debat ishte Ivica Dacic , e jo Ilir Deda.
> 
> Sepse Ilir Deda Debatoi si servil ndersa Ivica Dacic si i Pavaruar nga te tjerit.


po more qysh jo e lavdroni ju daqiqin po si jo 
masi qe jan miq shok bashkpuntor te albin-qosiqit
kur do te na bajn keta albinat-daqiqat-tadiqat shqiperin etnike ei haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Kandy*

> ky  ilir  deda   qenka    i  lindur  ne  beograd   sa   kuptova  a   esht  e  vertet  se  ky  njerin   prind  e  ka   serb  ahstu   kam degjuar   sa  esht  e  vertet   kjo


Po eshte e vertete, Iliri e ka nenen serbe.
Ec e ktheja fjalen dajes... :sarkastik: 


Por mos haro se as ata shoket e Ilirit qe ju erdhen ne VV nuk jane me te mire. Te njejten politike kane, vetem se po duan te depertojne ne cdo parti. Te gjithe jane vegla te Vetonit, duke perfshire edhe kryesine e LDK-se.

----------


## dijetari

Ilija dediq ka lind dhe do te vdes nebeligrad ...sepse dajte e tije  nuk do ta cmokin as nje her me ....po te mbetete kosova ne doren e nipit dediq ...do te kemi trauma edhe me temedha...por i vetmi  qe jav thenee dhembet esht  


> Hashim thaqi


 ...ata ende dajt e ilijes dediqit e shohin ne ender gjarpnin dhe ramushin ,ata pordhin prej tute ...a ku ta shohin Hashimin thojn .


> .kuku lele zmija .


....

----------

